# How hard is the CPAT in DC



## Tommyguam92 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am in the NOVA area looking to get on at a station in Northern Virginia after I get my EMT-I. I was wondering if anyone knew how hard the CPAT was in this area? This is for EMT (I know they are trained in fire as well) if it helps any.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 26, 2011)

If you're out of shape, it's going to be a real :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.  If you're in decent shape, you should be fine.  If you're in great shape, it'll be a walk in the park.


----------



## Tommyguam92 (Aug 26, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> If you're out of shape, it's going to be a real :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.  If you're in decent shape, you should be fine.  If you're in great shape, it'll be a walk in the park.


Unfortunately, not everyones view on physical ability is the same. What I may think is decent shape may not be yours, can you compare it to something..


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 26, 2011)

Look up what the requirements are for your area and then yardstick yourself against it.  You already stated in your other thread that you can't run very well which most likely puts you in the "It's going to be a real :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:" category even if there isn't a two mile run involved as a test of CV fitness.  The CPAT is pretty standard most places.  No need to start duplicate threads when you more or less already had your question answered the first time around.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 26, 2011)

The CPAT is a standard test, developed to test to the lowest acceptable fitness level. So, it's no harder in one city than another. Google "preparing for the CPAT" and you'll find all the info you could ever want. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## MedicBender (Aug 26, 2011)

PM me your email and i'll send you the CPAT prep PDF I have


----------



## Chief Complaint (Aug 27, 2011)

[youtube]t8hy5_7MZ9E[/youtube]


Here is one of many videos on Youtube that shows a candidate going through the course.  Watch a few videos and see if you think its something you can do.  FYI the first station is done with a 75 pound vest on, the rest of the course you wear a 50 pound vest.


----------



## Melmd (Aug 30, 2011)

*Cpat*



MedicBender said:


> PM me your email and i'll send you the CPAT prep PDF I have



Thanks for sending the CPAT prep PDF... Need to work my *** now :lol:


----------



## Chief Complaint (Sep 19, 2011)

Just passed the CPAT last week and i have a couple more lined up for some of the other counties that are hiring.  Just a heads up for those who plan to take it...train for the stair climber station or you will have a heck of a time passing the test....seriously.

I am an athlete and consider myself to be in very good shape, but the stair climber station is much harder than it looks.  I watched the 3 candidates before me quit before the end of the station.  

If you do a youtube search you can find some helpful training videos but here is what i would suggest.  Buy a 75 lb (or something close) vest and walk for 3-5 minutes on a stair climber and as soon as you are done, take off the vest and run 1-2 miles.  Endurance is SO important to being successful in the CPAT and that simple workout should help quite a bit.

Just thought i would share since many people underestimate this test.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 20, 2011)

If we have these fairly stringent, consistent standards for entry into fire and EMS, why do we have such a high rate of LODDs from MIs? Why does the overnight shift at some stations resemble a vent farm with all the CPAP machines?
Are we not requiring members to maintain these standards?


----------



## Chief Complaint (Sep 20, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> If we have these fairly stringent, consistent standards for entry into fire and EMS, why do we have such a high rate of LODDs from MIs? Why does the overnight shift at some stations resemble a vent farm with all the CPAP machines?
> Are we not requiring members to maintain these standards?



Agreed.  Once out of recruit school there is often a siginificant reduction in physical stardards that need to be met.  Id be willing to be that quite a few career staff couldnt pass the CPAT if it were givien tomorrow.


----------

